# fireplace mantel and front



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

here is a fireplace front that i made for a friend of mine.

all of the core box pieces were done on my carvewright along with the corbel which i made in for pieces and glue them up to the thickness that i wanted. in the center is a pheasant scene that was also done on the carvewright.

the front, hearth, and mantel were made out of alder, then stained Sherwin Williams library oak, and then laquered.

i still have a shelf to finish if i could only get my spray gun to work for the silver box that is sitting on the bar stool. it will go above the flat screen tv.

i hope everyone like it

have a great weekend

kendall


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's awesome Kendall. I think it is nicely proportioned and the finish looks fantastic. Pheasants huh? Must be for a South Dakotan.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

That's a great looking fireplace. Nice work. Care to do a review on your carveright in the tools section?

Gerry


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job, SuperS,
I would like to see a close up picture of the pheasant scene.
Mike Hawkins


----------



## supershingler (Apr 28, 2009)

*pheasant scene*

here is a picture of the test carve that i did for the pheasant scene

we modified the dimension for the fireplace but you can get the general look by this


gerry

let me know what i have to do to do a tool review for you. i love my carvewright and will be willing to do a review of it



thanks

kendall


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Fireplace looks fantastic. I like the concentric boxes in the corners. They really frame the project nicely.


----------



## Ella Menneau P. (Jun 7, 2009)

Beautiful! I love the contrast of the carved scene against the darker panels!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

supershingler said:


> gerry
> 
> let me know what i have to do to do a tool review for you. i love my carvewright and will be willing to do a review of it
> 
> ...


Hi Kendall

Just go to the forum section "Tools, Materials, and Safety", and do a review of your Carvewright. How to use it, setup, overall performance, service from the company supplying it, costs, anything that you think might be interesting to anyone who is considering buying similar equipment.

The pheasant scene looks great.:thumbsup:

Thanks

Gerry


----------

